# Instructions



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Moebius, you guys seriously need to work on your instructions a little. They suck.

Rear landing gear into the fuselage of the Mk. II Viper, HULLO??? Locators? Where? 

Say what you will about Round 2 but at least they know how to make their instructions CLEAR and legible.

"Oooh! They're in color!" Brig deal. Spend the money on what you spent on the color printing and invest in one or two more pages in plain B&W.

I'm sure it's a nice model kit. I really am. Just afraid I can't get to it being a nice kit with the instructions that come with them.

About ready to ditch Moebius kits altogether despite what subjects are kitted.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

While the Moebius instructions are color on slick paper they do lack what seems to be forgoten by the designer...give us directions to build the bloody model! Seaview instructions diagrams were tiny and unclear. Over time Moebius kit instructions have gotten better but are still one of the worst in the industry, if you ignore the competition's obvious kits sold in the American market with directions in some foreign language.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Yup. I found the same thing with the transparent blue Seaview. Near-impossible to read without optical assistance.

I've put my Viper up for trade.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

The instructions have proved to be easy enough for most modelers. Must only be the really inexperienced ones that can't use common sense to figure out a little problem on a kit's instructions. 

I have a cutaway Enterprise I want to make into a whole model, how do I join the saucer together? 

Dont' even get me started on Fine Molds, its like its written in another language!


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3634919&postcount=18


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Grabs Mage n holds em down in a headlock. 

"Here Mage, breathe in these glue fumes. It'll be alright...............just breathe deep. In, out. In, out."


Sorry............hadda do it! LOL

Sincerely,
Scorp. :wave:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Scorpitat said:


> Grabs Mage n holds em down in a headlock.
> 
> "Here Mage, breathe in these glue fumes. It'll be alright...............just breathe deep. In, out. In, out."
> 
> ...


Uh...Scorp ol' buddy...did you give him the Ambroid Proweld or good ol' Testor's tube glue fumes...?


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

now I've gone and done it. By speaking out angrily, I've caused you guys to think I've lost it. 

Just frustrated because I'm not seeing how the landing goes into the well and how it could possibly pivot once it is in there. I've looked over the instructions and all it has is a mention of the legs are angled toward the rear and has a very small picture of the top of the legs - not how to get them in there, not how to seat them...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh heck, Mages, there isn't one of us here that hasn't gotten frustrated and spoken out angrily...I know I personally don't think you've lost it, bro...so no worries, mmkay?


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I don't normally do vehicles, I'm a figure model guy, but I can sympathize...when I was assembling the Hanging Cage, it wasn't very clear on how to install the cage's bottom so I would up gluing it in place...no opening cage door for me...


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

yeah, skip the color instructions except for maybe the decaling/paint guide sheet


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Nothing wrong with asking for/suggesting better, clearer instructions. Customers have that right.
Just don't get angry about it, it's not productive.

Jim


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

It's quite simple really, Large illustrated parts breakdown, on plain white paper, with callouts in English, with color suggestions for painting. Not much to ask. I can do without a complete historical background as well. I do my own research as I find most histories are either completely wrong or in error.

They would have to be cheaper as well. Color offset printing on slick substraight is not cheap, and adds significantly to the cost of the kit. Save a few bucks and give us better decals instead of counting on the aftermarket to provide them.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Whilst I appreciate some folks may have issues with the Moebius instructions, I can also see why Frank and co took the full colour route as it's all about making a more attractive product.
I think the instructions are getting better with each release and I'm sure they will listen to any constructive suggestions.
I agree that the location of the legs on the Viper is a little confusing at first but five minutes playing about with them and I'd figured it out. Remember it always pays to test fit any components before applying the glue...I get the feeling that some people here may be doing the opposite....


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Tiberious said:


> Nothing wrong with asking for/suggesting better, clearer instructions. Customers have that right.
> Just don't get angry about it, it's not productive.
> 
> Jim


One of my many character flaws. You _are_ right though.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

I haven't had any problem with the instructions from Moebius, I like what they are doing. Of course I am a tinkerer by nature and a copier repairman by trade, now that teaches you patience. If you want frustration try following a service manual that was originally written in Japanese, sent to China where it was translated into Chinese so that it could be translated into English.


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

I want to get frustrated and speak out angrily! Where is the line?


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Those of you that don't like the Moebius instructions are hereby instructed to get a life. For all the hard work that Moebius does, keep in mind that the most important thing is the quality of the components -- and there is nothing wrong at all with those.

From what I understand, the instructions are printed in China, where the kits are manufactured. I seriously doubt that there is much difference in the price of glossy color vs. paper b/w instructions. In other words, the price for glossy color instructions is not really costing the consumer much more in the end product.

I've not had any problems with the instructions myself, but then again, I test fit parts BEFORE I apply any glue -- something any modeler with experience will do in the first place!

This is a totally useless thread and is now closed. I don't want to see any more stupid, rude topics like this. Please, take a moment to THINK before you post a topic. If you have a problem, take it up with the company, - in private - and don't sit here and publically bash them. 

--Henry


----------

